# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  برنامه گاج تابستان فارغ التحصیل

## konkoor98

سلام 
گاج برای تابستان واسه فارغ التحصیلا آزمون گذاشته به نظر من برنامش خیلی بهتر از قلمچیه قیمتشم بهتره لطفا نظر بدید اینم از لینکش 
بودجه بندی آزمون های سراسری گاج 1397-1398

----------


## Amin6

گاج استاندارد ترين سوالات رو داره
گول جامعه آماري بالا رو نخورين كه برين قلمچي ؛ همين جامع آماري بالا كه مثلا حسن قلمچيه با فروش گسترده سوالات قبل آزمون تبديل به يه ضرر ميشه كه با درصد هاي خوب رتبه و تراز بدتري ميده
گاج تنها آزموني هست كه لو نميره و سوالاتش هم كاملا استاندارده

----------


## ramin201818

سلام دوستان عزیز ممنونم از تاپیک جالبتون هزینه ی آزمون های گاج برای فارغ التحصیل ها چقدره؟؟؟؟؟ کلا میشه در مورد خدماتی که گاج برای دانش آموزاش مثل دادن مشاوره و پشتیبان و ............ بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## Elahe_

> سلام دوستان عزیز ممنونم از تاپیک جالبتون هزینه ی آزمون های گاج برای فارغ التحصیل ها چقدره؟؟؟؟؟ کلا میشه در مورد خدماتی که گاج برای دانش آموزاش مثل دادن مشاوره و پشتیبان و ............ بیشتر توضیح بدید


گاج يه خوبي داره كه انتخاب با خودته كه بخواي پشتيبان داشته باشي يا نه مثل قلمچي نيست به زور برات پشتيبان بذارن همشونم فارغ التحصيل پيام نور :Yahoo (21): 
من رفتم پرسيدم گفتن بدون پشتيبان هزينه هر ازمون ٢٨تومنه ..تابستون ٥ آزمونه كه كلا ميشه ١٤٠تومن
با پشتيبان هم هزينه هر ازمون ٤٢ تومن كه كلش ميشه ٢١٠ تومن
تو شهر ما كه قيمتاش اينا بود شايد شهراي ديگه فرق داشته باشه ولي در كل خدماتش از قلمچي خيليي بهتره
تنها بدي گاج جامعه اماري پايينشه

----------


## konkoor98

جامعه آماری کم اهمیت ترین فاکتوره آزمون آزمایشیه مگه رتبه برترای گاج و گزینه دو و سنجش پزشکی قبول نمیشن !!!!

----------


## Mysterious

بنظرتون برم گاج یا قلمچی؟؟؟
از یکی از رتبه برترا پرسیدم گفت فقط قلمچی
خودم چون بیشتر کتابام گاجن میخوام برم گاج
الان گیر کردم
فارغ التحصیلم هستم :Yahoo (83):

----------

